# Ray Wilkins tra la vita e la morte



## 6Baresi (31 Marzo 2018)

Visto che non ho trovato nuove discussioni a riguardo, o magari mi sarà sfuggita, volevo porgere un pensiero ad un calciatore che per me ha contribuito, seppure per la sua breve storia e nell'immaginario di noi nati negli anni 60, in quel periodo di rinascita non tanto economica ma nello spirito e nell'orgoglio del Milan e di noi milanisti. The Razor...lo chiamavamo, per via dei suoi lanci lunghi e precisi a cambiare fronte di gioco, per il suo essere indomabile ed incarnare lo spirito di quella squadra che rinasceva dalle ceneri della seconda serie B e che da li a poco avrebbe dominato il mondo con molti degli stessi interpreti. Sarà che mi sento coinvolto direttamente, il mio avatar lo testimonia, ma ci tenevo a lasciare un pensiero all'uomo, al calciatore e a tutto ciò che ha rappresentato per me e penso per molti milanisti di vecchio corso. A seguito di un infarto si trova in coma e purtroppo non traspare ottimismo né dai medici né dai familiari. Per saperne di più potete cercare notizie sul web, io non me la sento di riportare fonti da giornali o quant'altro perché l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto sono stato bannato per un mese...meglio non rischiare. Detto questo, lascio che sia il buon Dio a trattare la tua situazione, ma sappi che resterai sempre il mio idolo al pari dei più grandi che hanno vestito la gloriosa maglia del Milan.


----------



## numero 3 (31 Marzo 2018)

Eccome se me lo ricordo...anni in cui ci si esaltava per poco...dalla meteora Gerets a Incocciati poi agli inglesi Hateley e Wilkins non un gran Milan dove arrivare in coppa uefa era già un traguardo . Storia singolare la sua...aveva tre fratelli calciatori di cui uno in Nuova Zelanda...si potrebbe paragonare al Wilshire di oggi...da Wilkins siamo ripartiti tre anni in Italia forse non indimenticabili ma abbiamo gettato le basi...magari il destino ci darà in dote Wilshire e forse chissà..
Cmq una brava persona il Sir Raymond Colin Wilkins.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2018)

Hateley , Virdis, Wilkins, il Milan che tornava nelle coppe, una Uefa mitologica dove ancora ricordo le ore piccole per vedere le repliche in sintesi sulla rai, Lokomotiv Lipsia Milan 3-1, con quel golletto di Virdis sul 3 a 0 che ci fece qualificare oppure quel Milan Auxerre dove con un sontuoso Hateley e un grande 3 a 0 ribaltammo la sconfitta in francia.
Ci butto' fuori il Waregem di Mutombo, ma io mi esaltai come non mai per le serate di coppa, avevano un alone unico allora, di giorno il campionato di sera le coppe, splendido.
l'85-86 fu anche l'anno della svolta con la vendita a Berlusconi, schieravamo cmq gia' 4 assi in difesa come Maldini Baresi Tassotti e F.Galli.

Forza Ray, combatti.


----------



## 6Baresi (31 Marzo 2018)

Vedo che sono in ottima compagnia, non avevo dubbi. Abbiamo gli stessi identici ricordi cristallizzati, assieme a tanti altri che sanno di vittorie europee e mondiali che da li a poco arriveranno e contribuiranno a formare i tifosi di oggi...
Io però ricorderò per sempre quel periodo perché ad essere milanisti ci voleva fegato ed amore vero...vera appartenenza. Senza nulla togliere agli altri fratelli, è stato più facile essere milanisti dal 1987 in poi...


----------



## Milancholy (31 Marzo 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Visto che non ho trovato nuove discussioni a riguardo, o magari mi sarà sfuggita, volevo porgere un pensiero ad un calciatore che per me ha contribuito, seppure per la sua breve storia e nell'immaginario di noi nati negli anni 60, in quel periodo di rinascita non tanto economica ma nello spirito e nell'orgoglio del Milan e di noi milanisti. The Razor...lo chiamavamo, per via dei suoi lanci lunghi e precisi a cambiare fronte di gioco, per il suo essere indomabile ed incarnare lo spirito di quella squadra che rinasceva dalle ceneri della seconda serie B e che da li a poco avrebbe dominato il mondo con molti degli stessi interpreti. Sarà che mi sento coinvolto direttamente, il mio avatar lo testimonia, ma ci tenevo a lasciare un pensiero all'uomo, al calciatore e a tutto ciò che ha rappresentato per me e penso per molti milanisti di vecchio corso. A seguito di un infarto si trova in coma e purtroppo non traspare ottimismo né dai medici né dai familiari. Per saperne di più potete cercare notizie sul web, io non me la sento di riportare fonti da giornali o quant'altro perché l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto sono stato bannato per un mese...meglio non rischiare. Detto questo, lascio che sia il buon Dio a trattare la tua situazione, ma sappi che resterai sempre il mio idolo al pari dei più grandi che hanno vestito la gloriosa maglia del Milan.



Mi accodo sincero al tuo delicato e bellissimo pensiero. Quello era anche il "mio" Milan più sentito e romantico. Quello della mia infanzia, delle righe strette e degli Oscar Mondadori... In Italia in quell'anno arrivarono "calibri" tipo Maradona, Rummenigge e via discorrendo. La mia "carta" da ostentare orgogliosamente era il "rasoio", ex gloria (forse declinante ma poco importa) del Manchester United. Suo il traversone da destra per la sponda aerea di Virdis e la botta "strozzata" del "Diba" con Zenga a dar di matto...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Aprile 2018)

Prima di tutto mi pare doveroso rivolgere il mio pensiero a Ray Wilkins augurandogli tutto il bene possibile...

Era un giocatore eccelso...per caratteristiche paragonabile al Biglia attuale anche se a mio parere l'Inglese era superiore...
Ha fatto parte di un Milan ''modesto''...il Milan dei primi anni ottannta,quello che ha dovuto fare i conti con proprietari non all'altezza ed immersi nei loro guai...
Un Milan senza pretese che ai suoi tifosi poteva al massimo ragalare una vittoria nel derby o battere i gobbi...come massima aspirazione aveva la qualificazione alla Coppa UEFA
Nonostante questo noi Tifosi amavamo quel Milan ed eravamo orgogliosamente Milanisti...nei primi anni ottanta abbiamo navigato in un mare sempre in tempesta ma non abbiamo mai mollato
Contro tutto e contro tutti abbiamo sempre sventolato la nostra bandiera...
Se esiste un Dio del calcio penso che il tutto non gli sia sfuggito perchè da li a poco ci ha ripagati come meglio non si poteva...siamo diventati Storia...con la esse maiuscola...
Sebbene sazio di vittorie non dimentico chi nel periodo precedente ha vestito la nostra maglia con onore...e tra questi non può certo mancare Ray Wilkins...
Forza Ray...tutto il Popolo Rossonero è con te...


----------



## Casnop (4 Aprile 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Visto che non ho trovato nuove discussioni a riguardo, o magari mi sarà sfuggita, volevo porgere un pensiero ad un calciatore che per me ha contribuito, seppure per la sua breve storia e nell'immaginario di noi nati negli anni 60, in quel periodo di rinascita non tanto economica ma nello spirito e nell'orgoglio del Milan e di noi milanisti. The Razor...lo chiamavamo, per via dei suoi lanci lunghi e precisi a cambiare fronte di gioco, per il suo essere indomabile ed incarnare lo spirito di quella squadra che rinasceva dalle ceneri della seconda serie B e che da li a poco avrebbe dominato il mondo con molti degli stessi interpreti. Sarà che mi sento coinvolto direttamente, il mio avatar lo testimonia, ma ci tenevo a lasciare un pensiero all'uomo, al calciatore e a tutto ciò che ha rappresentato per me e penso per molti milanisti di vecchio corso. A seguito di un infarto si trova in coma e purtroppo non traspare ottimismo né dai medici né dai familiari. Per saperne di più potete cercare notizie sul web, io non me la sento di riportare fonti da giornali o quant'altro perché l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto sono stato bannato per un mese...meglio non rischiare. Detto questo, lascio che sia il buon Dio a trattare la tua situazione, ma sappi che resterai sempre il mio idolo al pari dei più grandi che hanno vestito la gloriosa maglia del Milan.


Hai fatto benissimo a ricordarlo. Giocatore elegante, fosforico, di modi educati, gentili, affabili. E' stato protagonista di un Milan minore, benchè potesse vantare tra le sue fila giocatori di buon livello, anche e soprattutto nel ruolo della mediana, da egli stesso, al povero Di Bartolomei, a Battistini, a Verza. Giocatore, professionista, uomo a tutto tondo. Senza titoli, ma con l'omaggio della memoria dei tifosi rossoneri che lo hanno conosciuto, ed apprezzato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Aprile 2018)

l'ho visto in trentino nell'estate 1985 mentre ero militare... lui e hateley... che ricordi ....


----------

